# 2 toiletting questions!



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I wonder what happens when you take your new poo out in a sling, or carry him before he's fully vaccinated - what happens if he needs to pee when you are holding him?! Or do you only carry him out with you for a short time, after he's pee'd/poo'd at home?

Also, if he sleeps in a crate at night, do you have a puppy pad in there for him to use or is that teaching him bad habits? Is it preferable to take him outside as soon as he wakes up, however many times that might be, during the night? 

Thank you


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi Lou, never had a sling for Molly, just took her visiting homes of other. 

As for pads in the crate , defo not! Molly had a crate which was in the kitchen, door was never closed and just a pad or paper by the door at night . Other than that i just took her out when ever I woke which in my case is at least every couple of hours as I'm not a big sleeper. She was clean by about 18 weeks old, my vet said she could possibly revert backwards and not to be surprised if she did. How lucky was I she never did. 
Let's hope this is the same for Sid,but I won't hold my breath! X


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Nicki.
I've ended up with 2 crates - one will be in the lounge and one in my bedroom as I'm on 3 floors and cant be doing with carrying one up and down the stairs! I've no idea really how this will work out during the night. Currently I'm waking up very early each morning, as if my body is getting used to the days/weeks ahead - like being pregnant and waking up every 4 hours 

 x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

LOL
I never used a sling - I took them out after they had peeed and pooped and carried them. When I was bringing Dot home from the breeder I lined the boot of the car with black bin bags and puppy pads and when we stopped at a services for a human potty break - we let Dot potter in the boot of the car and she had a wee on the pad.Our journey was nearly 5 hours...
I think some people take a puppy pad with them and if they are worried their pup needs a pee, put them on the pad... but actually with all those new exciting sounds and smells they generally are too distracted to want to relieve themselves. Make sure your pup has a collar and an id tag right from the start and have a light lead attached too. Just in case!

At night mine were very good. Kiki was clean through the night within the first week - last toilet trip about 11:00pm and then went through to about 6. I did get up if she cried, but it was only in that first week. She came home just before she was 8 weeks. She was not in a crate - I did leave newspaper on the floor. Dot was 10 weeks when she came home and was already crate trained. The only time she messed her crate was when she had a vile upset tummy - otherwise clean and a dry through the night from the get go.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Marzi, I'm not sure why I'm getting a sling really, seemed like a good - if silly /pretentious! - idea. 
Taking pads with me sounds a good idea, as does collar etc right from the start, thank you ☺


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I put the collar on both of mine in the car on the way home from the breeder, they were distracted anyway - by the time we got home they were used to it


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I took Chance out a fair bit in a rucksac  (cheap version of a sling) as I also had Molly who needed her walks. I usually had a couple of small blankets in the bottom of the bag in case of accidents but she never did.

In the night I had no puppy pads but did get up at times to take Chance out. The pattern was usually Molly woke us both up, I went to the loo and then scooped Chance out of her crate and took her out for a wee. It took me well over a week to realise Molly did not bother coming out - she just moved into my warm spot in the bed whilst I took Chance out 

Chance was totally clean in the crate and has never needed to get up after I stopped falling for Mollys tricks - in the morning I would grab her and carry her quickly down and straight out for a wee.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh that sounds perfect! Hopefully wee Barney wont be needing night time wee's


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I took Maggie for walks around the block in the sling. It was great as she could see everything yet still be toasty warm as the weather was still a bit on the cool side.

I never used a crate for Maggie. The odd accident in the hallway at night when I was to slow getting up at 2 in the morning but she trained quickly.


----------

